# Damascus steel knife



## Steve Smith (Aug 2, 2016)

This has been the most complicated knife project I've attempted. Overall I think it turned out well, but much room for improvement is found in the mosaic pins, though this was the first time I've attempted to make my own.

Wood is African blackwood and afzelia burl. pins and spacers are brass. Mosaic pins are brass tubing, copper wire and steel piano wire. Satin lacquer finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice looking knife Steve. There is a lot going on there.


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 2, 2016)

That's a real BEAUTY!! I never thought of making the pins.


----------



## Steve Smith (Aug 2, 2016)

@Spinartist I found a knifemaker on youtube that gives a great demo on how to make them. I need some more practice since making sure there is adequate epoxy filling the empty space turned out to be much more of a problem than I expected.


----------



## Brain M (Aug 2, 2016)

Try using a syringe to suck up the epoxy and squeeze it down into the pin.

Did you make the damascus?


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 2, 2016)

Damn fine knife! I hope to make something as good some day.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 2, 2016)

That one turned out real well!


----------



## Steve Smith (Aug 2, 2016)

thanks for the compliments. I've got some more knives in the pipeline, though most are just utilitarian knives for skinning/gutting for Christmas presents. I probably won't be doing one as nice as this for a while.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2016)

Beauty! There's a lot to take in between the steel, the wood, and the ornamental pins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

